# Use Caution When Purchasing Ball End Grips On Ebay



## Handyman (Apr 13, 2016)

I recently purchased two sets of black, Woman's (4" x 7/8") ball end grips on eBay from a vendor who offers these grips in several different sizes and colors.  The first image is a copy of the picture used in the vendors post.  Please note they look quite normal with nicely defined horizontal "ribbing" on the grips.  The second image is a picture of the grips I received.  From my point of view the vendor is misrepresenting the product they are selling.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow, that's for sure - another ebay bum.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 13, 2016)

I returned both sets of grips and did get a refund.  I also told the vendor they should change the advertised picture to a picture of the actual grips that a customer will receive.  However, the post is still up with no changes. Pete in Fitchburg

PS.............still looking for one set of Woman's 4" (or 4 1/2") x 7/8" black, ball end grips


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Those look like crap! I would report to Ebay. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey Pete,
I'll trade you this 4" pair for a bowl of chili from the Copake snack bar Friday

 .


----------



## Handyman (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey !!  Dean !!  Those look great !  However, I'm only 50% sure I'll be able to make Copake.  My son is expecting his first child like yesterday and we fully expect the new little one will arrive this week in which case we'll be spending a lot of time with them.  However, his wife may be late in which case I'll jump in the truck and head to NY !!  If you can remember, bring them with you and if I can make it, I'll take you up on your offer.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 13, 2016)

Will do, but if you don't make the trip they're yours anyway - good luck Gramps!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 13, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Hey !!  Dean !!  Those look great !  However, I'm only 50% sure I'll be able to make Copake.  My son is expecting his first child like yesterday and we fully expect the new little one will arrive this week in which case we'll be spending a lot of time with them.  However, his wife may be late in which case I'll jump in the truck and head to NY !!  If you can remember, bring them with you and if I can make it, I'll take you up on your offer.  Pete in Fitchburg



Been there, done that this February, Pete, with the arrival of a new grandson...he was a few weeks late so you may have a chance before the big debut day.   Anyway, pre- congrats and thanks for the eBay warning!  Ray


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2016)

I recently bought a pair of ball end grips from Thompsons and they were perfect.not sure if he offers women's size though.his page is on ratrodbikes.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 13, 2016)

I also bought a pair of Thompson grips from Ian...His grips are awesome! He also sells coke bottle grips...Top quality.
He can be reached at ijt64@yahoo.com


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 13, 2016)

Ill swear by the thompsons grips, Ive ordered 3X's now and have tried each one....If there are bettter grips for the $, I sure would love a link!  over at ratrod forum there is 10 pages of folks thrilled with em as well


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 13, 2016)

Another vote for Thompson's grips .Great quality and great prices.


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2016)

Ouch! Thanks for the heads up on this. Another reason why I hate feebay.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 13, 2016)

2 for $25 too


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 19, 2016)

The grips don't look like crap, they're crap. Report to ebay and help other buyers.


----------

